# Staplerfahrer Klaus - a German safety video



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 24, 2012)

Part of my 40th birthday celebration, for some reason, involved the viewing of a select few YouTube videos. This one's worth sharing, and it's almost family-friendly. Clean language (I think, but I don't know all of the German swears), no nudity, and bloodshed... well, two out of three then. Don't watch in front of the kids.

*Staplerfahrer Klaus*: The Germans make a quality forklift and a quality film depicting what not to do when operating a quality forklift. It's 9 minutes, but I promise you, it'll pay off.

Warning: um... let's just say the workplace accidents escalate. If you're too squeamish at the 4-minute mark, just stop because it'll only get worse. If you're amused, keep going because it'll only get better.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 24, 2012)

Considering I do this sort of thing for a living, I shouldn't find it as funny as I do.  Great stuff.  I wondered what the chainsaw had to do with anything though...


----------



## Reaver (Dec 24, 2012)

Dude...what the f**k is wrong with the Germans? And why the f**k didn't they arrest Klaus after the guy got his hands ripped off? Why would the company just let that homicidal maniac continue to just drive that forklift around?


----------



## Reaver (Dec 24, 2012)

Since we're showing German wackiness:


----------



## Reaver (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Reaver (Dec 24, 2012)

I saved the best for last.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds like the forklift driver at the company I  worked for many years ago.
"Not ma fault."
After dumping a 6 ft(3x6ft) stack of paper on me, and every other "accident" he caused while driving the tow motor.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 27, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Sounds like the forklift driver at the company I  worked for many years ago.
> "Not ma fault."
> After dumping a 6 ft(3x6ft) stack of paper on me, and every other "accident" he caused while driving the tow motor.


That video and this account of your experience have taught me one thing: a forklift can lift any burden, including guilt.

I mean, look at Klaus after he halves the old man. He's drumming to the background music, whistling at ladies, looking happy as a clam--and the medics still haven't taken care of his latest victim's still-alive upper body!

Nothing is a forklift driver's fault as far as the forklift driver is concerned!


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 28, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Nothing is a forklift driver's fault as far as the forklift driver is concerned!



You have no idea how true that is.

Just tonight, one of my employees wasn't paying attention to where he was while on a forklift, and he managed to damage the wiring system to some vital equipment.  He spent the rest of the night trying, in vain, to convince me not to write him up for it.

My favorite excuse?  "Look man, sometimes sh*t just happens."

This coming from a guy who, last month, nearly destroyed a support column with a forklift because he was in a rush to get to his 15 minute break.  The month before that, he took a forklift out of commision by trying to read and drive at the same time.  One year ago, he got drunk and fell out of his car while it was in gear, breaking his collarbone and damaging private property in the proccess.

Yup.  "Sometimes sh*t just happens."  Irresponsibility has nothing to do with it.

(In case you're wondering, this particular employee will likely be suspended and/or fired.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 28, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> (In case you're wondering, this particular employee will likely be suspended and/or fired.)


If the firing causes any friction with other employees, just show the video and say you did everyone a favor, including the guy who drove the forklift. (He's the first to die in the video, assuming the guy who ends up with a piggy bank for a skull survives!)


If he gets suspended, he needs to either watch the video or put a "sh*t happens" bumper sticker on the forklift. Or maybe just tattoo the words on his forehead, since he's already managed to wreck one forklift.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 28, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> You have no idea how true that is.
> 
> Just tonight, one of my employees wasn't paying attention to where he was while on a forklift, and he managed to damage the wiring system to some vital equipment.  He spent the rest of the night trying, in vain, to convince me not to write him up for it.
> 
> ...



This story would be better is the guy's name just happened to be Klaus.

*"Schauen mann, manchmal ScheiÃŸe geschieht gerade."*


----------



## Space Ghost (Dec 28, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> If the firing causes any friction with other employees, just show the video and say you did everyone a favor, including the guy who drove the forklift. (He's the first to die in the video, assuming the guy who ends up with a piggy bank for a skull survives!)
> 
> 
> If he gets suspended, he needs to either watch the video or put a "sh*t happens" bumper sticker on the forklift. Or maybe just tattoo the words on his forehead, since he's already managed to wreck one forklift.



Workplace safety is no laughing matter sir.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 28, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> If the firing causes any friction with other employees, just show the video and say you did everyone a favor, including the guy who drove the forklift. (He's the first to die in the video, assuming the guy who ends up with a piggy bank for a skull survives!)
> 
> 
> If he gets suspended, he needs to either watch the video or put a "sh*t happens" bumper sticker on the forklift. Or maybe just tattoo the words on his forehead, since he's already managed to wreck one forklift.



Or he could just tattoo "F**K IT" on his forehead.


----------



## Space Ghost (Dec 28, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> You have no idea how true that is.
> 
> Just tonight, one of my employees wasn't paying attention to where he was while on a forklift, and he managed to damage the wiring system to some vital equipment.  He spent the rest of the night trying, in vain, to convince me not to write him up for it.
> 
> ...



You must do what you think is best. The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. Or the one.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 18, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> Just tonight, one of my employees wasn't paying attention to where he was while on a forklift, and he managed to damage the wiring system to some vital equipment.  He spent the rest of the night trying, in vain, to convince me not to write him up for it.
> 
> My favorite excuse?  "Look man, sometimes sh*t just happens."
> 
> ...



Remember when I made the above post?  The saga continues...

First off, the employee did not get fired, for reasons of "inter-office politics."  I won't go into detail, but I'll just say that this guy knows somebody higher up in the chain of command.

Big mistake, not firing this guy when they had the chance.

For those of you who don't know, I'm a supervisor at the warehouse where I work.  Most of the non-office jobs are forklift related.  Yesterday while working in the nearby shipping office I heard an ungodly sort of noise, like the damn building was coming down.  It suddenly stopped, and I rushed out to the loading bays where the noise was coming from.  What I saw shocked me.

This same guy had hit a vertical I-beam with enough force to twist it and snap one of mounting bolts.  I won't even go into what he managed to do to the forklift itself, but he's screwed up the building something awful.

I then spent the rest of my day dealing with this mess.  Drug screen, suspending this guy until further notice pending investigation, phone calls out of state because of the political situation in the office (the only way I could get anything done about this guy!), you name it.  Thankfully maintenance ok'd the structural integrity of the building, but still.

Please, everyone, take your time.  Be safe.  Think about what you do everyday and how it can impact other people (pun intended.)  Pay attention to what you are doing at all times.  It can save a life.


----------

